# protein shakes.. with water or milk?



## Tha Don (Nov 27, 2004)

poll question is: which do you mix your whey protein with?

and my second question to the experts in the forum is which is better? - bear in mind i'm bulking, and i have my protein shakes in the morning, before workout and before bed (excluding PWO)

i know opinions are pretty mixed generally, but what do the facts say?

thanks


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2004)

i usually mix mine with water cause i'm at the gym and there is nothing around, but it makes me sick to my stomach; however, when i mix it with milk the upset stomach thing goes away.


----------



## sabre81 (Nov 28, 2004)

Only milk for me.  Whey with water is friggin nasty.  Im not an expert but if your bulking, definitely go with milk for the added calories.


----------



## simbh (Nov 28, 2004)

I go with both , lol ... What I do is I get about a cup and a half of skimmed milk and I add 4 ice cubes to that ... I get the extra proteins / calories of the milk and it tastes like a sort of smootie. I love it this way 

Ive tried with water only too and Id say its tast like crap too . Nothing beats the milk , especially if its chocolate flavor


----------



## WATTS (Nov 28, 2004)

well, im not an expert but taking whey protein before a workout should be taken approx. 30-45 min before a workout with water because the whey protein is absorbed quickly and milk takes longer to digest, but definetly milk if your bulking any other time except pre-workout.


----------



## mkmadsen (Nov 28, 2004)

try dymatize whey chocolate with water, 2 scoops in 12-16 oz.  Really good and without all the sugar.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 28, 2004)

when i'm home I use milk. at work, water.

edit: except pwo.. only water


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 28, 2004)

Young D - So you take 4 shakes a day on WO days?

I take my PWO shake with water and all the rest with milk.

Emma-Leigh(sp?) is a diet "expert" and was saying you should actually take your PWO shake with milk though


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 28, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Young D - So you take 4 shakes a day on WO days?
> 
> I take my PWO shake with water and all the rest with milk.
> 
> Emma-Leigh(sp?) is a diet "expert" and was saying you should actually take your PWO shake with milk though



yeah man I take 4 shakes right now (on workout days, 2-3 on non-workout days depending if i need a MRP or not)...

I have 1 scoop with my breakfast (my main protein source for the meal is eggs, the whey just bumps it up a bit), 2 scoops before workout with raw oats (staple mass builder!), 2 scoops with a mix of dextrose and maltodextrins PWO, and 1 scoops with my bedtime meal (main protein source is cottage cheese, but again I just use the whey to up the overall protein intake of that meal)

personally I've always used water with my shakes, but I know a lot of people use milk and recently I tried milk with my whey and it tasted real good (much better than with water), so i'm thinking if I should add some milk to my shakes, probably the ones at breakfast and bedtime (I was planning on adding a glass of milk to each of those meals anyway!)

just wanted to know if the experts advised this or not, i'm trying to keep lean whilst adding LBM right now (as i finished cutting about a month ago), i've heard people say 'its a great idea' and i've heard other say adding milk is a 'bad idea', hopefully emma will post soon with some factual info.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 28, 2004)

If you're cutting, dairy(milk) isnt the best thing. I'm bulking right now and use skim mlk but hey, I drink milk all the time regardless.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 28, 2004)

Theres so f'ing much conflicting information in regards to BB'ing in general....I just do what works for me


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 28, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Theres so f'ing much conflicting information in regards to BB'ing in general....I just do what works for me



exactly. i drink skim milk bulking or cutting.. doesn't seem to be hindering me.


I use milk with my whey to slow down the digestion.  ill start buying a micellar protein soon, and only use whey with water pwo... it's just cheaper right now to only buy whey.


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 28, 2004)

I use water, milk and grape juice. Usually pre workout it's grape juice + 1 scoop whey. Post workout I use milk in my shake and for MRP's I use water.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 28, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> exactly. i drink skim milk bulking or cutting.. doesn't seem to be hindering me.
> 
> 
> I use milk with my whey to slow down the digestion.  ill start buying a micellar protein soon, and only use whey with water pwo... it's just cheaper right now to only buy whey.



Yup, thats why i usually drink 1 with milk before bed.


----------



## MeLo (Nov 28, 2004)

i mix mine with water, always.


----------



## X-Cop (Nov 28, 2004)

I mix my whey with Slim Fast.  I can't stand the taste when it's mixed with water, and milk makes me feel sort of sick.


----------



## LAM (Nov 29, 2004)

water only for me...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 29, 2004)

I used to use juice, but now only water with my whey + ground oats.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 29, 2004)

Skim milk at home, H2O at work.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 29, 2004)

Why is water/whey better for the PWO shake?  

what brand of whey is best, most popular, best tasting?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 29, 2004)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Why is water/whey better for the PWO shake?


 using just water  will get it to your muscles faster. milk slows down digestion.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 29, 2004)

Skim Milk baby


----------



## simbh (Nov 29, 2004)

go milk go !


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 29, 2004)

Pre workout (I workout too early to have a real food meal): Fat-free, no-sugar yoghurt + Whey + water

Post workout: Skim milk powder (easier to transport than milk) + whey +/- oats + water

Pre-workout you do not just want whey in isolation - you always want carbohydrates pre-workout, especially if you workout early in the morning. These carbs will act to spare muscle amino acids from being used as fuel for your workouts. The whey will also cause a large insulin spike on it's own... Which means you will get a draining of energy from the blood - which means your workouts will also be sub-par and you will feel crappy.

If you are having it less than 40 min before a workout you want something that is relatively rapidly absorbed - which is why liquids/shakes are better (which is why I have yoghurt). If you can though, you are better off with real food (eg: oats + egg whites) about 1-1.5 hrs prior to your exercise. 

If your workouts are going to be long and intense you would also benefit from some fruits (the fructose will help to maintain your blood glucose during longer exercise bouts) and some fats as well (as, after 90 mins of intense exercise, most individuals will have used up their glycogen stores and the fats will help fuel the remainder of their workouts).

Post-workout you also want carbohydrates, so whey alone is not going to be offering the best recovery. There is arguements over which carbs are better - high GI, moderate GI or low GI... Personally, I am a low to moderate GI kinda person... Or at least a nutritionally dense carb person. So I don't agree with malto/dex mixes. Skim milk, thinly rolled oats, high glucose fruits (like banana's, grapes or grape juice), and foods PACKED with nutritional benefits (such as blueberries - for their anti-oxidant powers) are, in my opinion, all good choices for post-workout carbs. 

If you are doing a lot of cardio, the fruits and proper electrolyte solutions also become more significant - as does the speed of glycogen replenishment (and, as such the total GI of the meal becomes more significant)...


If you are having it last thing at night I would not have whey full-stop. A good caesin protein powder is a much better option. Or, real food (cottage cheese). The whey is absorbed too rapidly and results in a significant insulin spike on it's own (the amino acids present in the whey trigger insulin) so you are wasting your whey. If you add skim milk the gastric emptying is not delayed to a significant extent, and the majority of the whey will remain in the liquid phase of your stomach contents (meaning it is not trapped in the stomach like the caesin in the milk) and as such it will still be digested pretty rapidly. Adding a liquid fat will also not have much of an effect - as the fat will seperate out in the stomach and you will still not get a huge delay in whey uptake.

So if you HAVE to have whey last thing at night then you would be better off mixing it with whole milk. The fat IN the milk (which is different to fat added to milk) will then have a much more significant effect on gastric emptying and you will get a slower release of the milk and, to a degree, the whey. 

Personally though, I would not have milk or whey last thing at night.


I also think milk/dairy (skim of course) can be included in a weight loss plan (dairy is actually POSITIVELY linked with reduced weight, reduced FAT MASS, retension of LEAN BODY MASS and overall better BODY COMPOSITION!!). The only time I would feel it would be ESSENTIAL to take out is in the last few weeks of a competition cut - as it can make some people look 'puffy'.

If you are bulking/adding lean mass - dairy is EXCELLENT!! Just think of what milk is actually designed for! GROWTH... I would always use it (unless lactose intolerant).


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Emma!

i'll milk all the 'whey' then


----------



## aztecwolf (Nov 30, 2004)

why the hell does everyone have so much trouble with protein shakes, just throw it down


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2004)

After a workout I use water so as to reduce my fat intake after the workout.  Anything less than 2% milk is for pussies.

However, I often have a snack where I mix it with milk.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I also think milk/dairy (skim of course) can be included in a weight loss plan (dairy is actually POSITIVELY linked with reduced weight, reduced FAT MASS, retension of LEAN BODY MASS and overall better BODY COMPOSITION!!). The only time I would feel it would be ESSENTIAL to take out is in the last few weeks of a competition cut - as it can make some people look 'puffy'.
> 
> If you are bulking/adding lean mass - dairy is EXCELLENT!! Just think of what milk is actually designed for! GROWTH... I would always use it (unless lactose intolerant).



I'm glad to see you are such a strong supporter of milk.  I have seen you mention the positive benefits of milk numerous time, and I commend you.  Milk is fucking great!


----------



## Flex (Dec 1, 2004)

6:30am: Milk w/46g whey

9:00am: water w/46g whey

3:00pm(pre-w.o.): water w/23g whey

7:30pm(post wo): cranberry juice w/69g whey

11:00pm: water w/46 whey

10 scoops/day. No wonder my wallet is so light.


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 1, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> 6:30am: Milk w/46g whey
> 
> 9:00am: water w/46g whey
> 
> ...



get out of the bathroom much?


----------



## Flex (Dec 1, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> get out of the bathroom much?



haha

I do visit the throne on my kingdom in the morning and once (sometimes twice) in the afternoon.

I figure i'll eat my bodyweight in whey each day, then everything else is extra protein.


----------



## GuyinDC (Dec 1, 2004)

I try to keep things simple. Also, I like to keep the cost down cause I ain't rich. 

In the morning I like a MRP because I'm too lazy to prepare anything. The MRP I use is VPX Micellean MRP, which has 45 grams of high quality slow digestion protein (no whey concentrate which gives me gas), complex carbs, fiber, and even a little flax. If someone knows of a better MRP, let me know. Cost is $1.80. (I buy from 1fast/bulk nutrition.)

I work out in the afternoon. After a workout I want fast digestion protein. I use 2 scoops of Syntrax's Nectar (with water) which is 100% whey protein isolate. Tastes like a fruit drink or koolaid and mixes very, very easily. Shakes leave me bloated and can give me gas. No so with Nectar. Tastes great. Recommend it highly. 2 scoops = 46 grams of high quality protein. Cost for two scoops is $1.30. (I buy from muscleshoppe.)

Total cost/day = $3.10 for 91 grams of protein. Pretty cheap for 91 grams of high quality protein. 

I get the rest of my protein (roughly 90 more grams) from food. I eat a good deal deal of chicken. I also like Hood's Carb Countdown Yogurt Lowfat Smoothie drink which provides 13 grams of protein, 4 grams of carbs, and only 100 calories (most yogurt drinks are sugar-laden while Carb Countdown uses Splenda).


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> 6:30am: Milk w/46g whey
> 
> 9:00am: water w/46g whey
> 
> ...



Wow.  No offense, but I think that is entirely too much whey.  You need a wider variety of amino acid profiles in your diet, not to mention that you need protein that keeps your body in an anabolic state for longer than that...

If you want another supplement, then you should try egg or milk protein powders.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 1, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> 6:30am: Milk w/46g whey
> 
> 9:00am: water w/46g whey
> 
> ...



DAYYYYYYYUM MAN!!!!!!!!

thats a hella lotta protein shakes rite there! and I used to think my 8 was pretty supersized

what brand u using?


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 1, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Wow.  No offense, but I think that is entirely too much whey.  You need a wider variety of amino acid profiles in your diet, not to mention that you need protein that keeps your body in an anabolic state for longer than that...
> 
> If you want another supplement, then you should try egg or milk protein powders.



na man whey is a good protein source, it has a good BCAA profile and absorption is superior to other forms of protein powder, one of my buddys went to the USA to play basketball, when he went he was madd skinny and he came back literally THE BIGGEST FUCKER EVER! I mean this guy is HUGE now

I was like... shit man! what supplements you take over there, he was just like creatine, glutamine and 9 whey shakes a day, lol! I knew there was more too it but i ain't arguing wid him!

of course if I'm given the choice I'd take real food over whey, but I know for a lot of guys that are in a rush that ain't always an option... and a lot of guys get real big off just whey shakes and the right supplements (if you get what i'm sayin)

peace


----------



## Flex (Dec 1, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Wow.  No offense, but I think that is entirely too much whey.



Ummmmm. no it's not  

that's NOT the ONLY protein i get. 

FYI, everyday, i also eat 4 cups FF cottage cheese, multiple glasses of skim milk, 1/2lb turkey/roast beef, 4 jumbo eggs for breakfast(3 whites, 1 whole), and a BIG portion of something for dinner pwo (be it chicken, steak, meatloaf etc.), and i mean BIG (as in an entire meatloaf, or like 5 chicken breasts, 1.5lb steak...). i eat more than anyone i've ever met, everyone i know says so. 

By eating my bodyweight in protein, I eat bare minimum my 1g/lb of bodyweight, ensuring i get enough protein.

therefore, 10 scoops of whey/day isnt too much.


----------



## Flex (Dec 1, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> DAYYYYYYYUM MAN!!!!!!!!
> 
> thats a hella lotta protein shakes rite there! and I used to think my 8 was pretty supersized
> 
> what brand u using?



ON Choc. Mint.

like i said in another thread, it's the best i've ever had. i've been eatin' it for months, and don't ever plan on changing.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Ummmmm. no it's not
> 
> that's NOT the ONLY protein i get.
> 
> ...



Christ.  How much protein do you eat in a day?


----------



## Flex (Dec 1, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Christ.  How much protein do you eat in a day?



mucho  

300+g's


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 1, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> ON Choc. Mint.
> 
> like i said in another thread, it's the best i've ever had. i've been eatin' it for months, and don't ever plan on changing.


I was plannin on trying this b/c Choc Mint is my favorite flavor usually for everything... Ice cream, candy, balance bars, even the teeth cleaning stuff the dentist used when I was a kid    Good to know you like it. I will definitely be getting myself some   Tx


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> mucho
> 
> 300+g's



Well, I still say you take in too much whey then.  Whey is like 2/3 of your protein intake.  Whey is a supplement, not the basis for one's protein intake.  It's obviously working for you, but I wouldn't say it's the method of choice.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 1, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Ummmmm. no it's not
> 
> that's NOT the ONLY protein i get.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. There is no harm in eating more protein than what the texts say you should consume. I only take in 1 shake a day post wo and the rest is lean protein; ie. egg whites, chicken breast, tuna... but I weigh 165 and to maintain or add lbm slowly I take in over 1.5g of protein per lb of body weight... Today I took in 286g protein as an example. With the bulk of your protein sources being solid, lean protein I see no problem with it. It seems for me when I drop below 1.5g I start to decrease immediately. When I bulk I take in 2g per body weight.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh to go back to the original question, I think the shake base depends on what you are trying to accomplish with your caloric intake. I have always used water only b/c I have an enormous appetite and I always preferred to consume my calories from solid foods that would fill me to prevent cheating and consuming a caloric excess. I rather take in a couple hundred calories from veggies, cottage cheese, oatmeal or something of that extent which is so much more stabalizing to my energy than 8-12 oz of juice or milk.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I completely agree. There is no harm in eating more protein than what the texts say you should consume. I only take in 1 shake a day post wo and the rest is lean protein; ie. egg whites, chicken breast, tuna... but I weigh 165 and to maintain or add lbm slowly I take in over 1.5g of protein per lb of body weight... Today I took in 286g protein as an example. With the bulk of your protein sources being solid, lean protein I see no problem with it. It seems for me when I drop below 1.5g I start to decrease immediately. When I bulk I take in 2g per body weight.



That's right, there is nothing wrong with getting more than necessary.  Over half of your protien coming from one source doesn't make sense though...


----------



## Flex (Dec 1, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I was plannin on trying this b/c Choc Mint is my favorite flavor usually for everything... Ice cream, candy, balance bars, even the teeth cleaning stuff the dentist used when I was a kid    Good to know you like it. I will definitely be getting myself some   Tx



oh man, if you like C.M. already, there'll be no turning back once you try this. 

i always used to get sick of whatever powder i was on after a few months of it, esp. choc. 

but the extra mint flavor it has just does something to it  in all honesty, i don' t plan on EVER changing


----------



## Flex (Dec 1, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well, I still say you take in too much whey then.  Whey is like 2/3 of your protein intake.  Whey is a supplement, not the basis for one's protein intake.  It's obviously working for you, but I wouldn't say it's the method of choice.



well, i don't really have a choice.


----------



## Flex (Dec 1, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's right, there is nothing wrong with getting more than necessary.  Over half of your protien coming from one source doesn't make sense though...



IMO protein is protein is protein.

For me, size comes from the carbos. You should see what i eat, you'd shit yourself.

I eat about 75% clean. I hafta have things like Mayo, ketchup, cereal etc. in my diet. But, on weekends, i'll eat ANYthing....chinese, pizza, you name it, and i still say relatively lean. 

again, protein sources don't matter to me, as long as i'm gettin' enough...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> well, i don't really have a choice.



Whatever, I'm just nitpicking anyway.  That's leaps and bounds better than most people do.


----------



## Flex (Dec 1, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Whatever, I'm just nitpicking anyway.  That's leaps and bounds better than most people do.



you should see this guy at my gym. He and his roomie eat 20+ scoops of whey/day. 

This dude is a MONSTER. (and his roomate isn't small either). They showed me their closet in their kitchen once and i kid you not, there was over 20 unopened tubs of protein in there. i felt like i was at GNC


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 1, 2004)

i didn't care too much for on's chocolate mint.  i was looking forward to being done with it, even though when I started taking it I loved it.

i think i might just be so accustomed to regular chocolate.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> IMO protein is protein is protein.
> 
> For me, size comes from the carbos. You should see what i eat, you'd shit yourself.
> 
> ...



Protein is not protein, you are completely wrong.  Try eating 300G of peanut butter protein isolate.  You will be devoid of some essential amino acids.  Granted, that's an exaggeration of a real world scenario, but the point still stands.  All proteins are not created equal, just like how all carbs and fats and not created equally.

Whey is not a very good protein source for consumption all day long.  It is assimilated far too quickly by the body, and it will leave you more likely to fall into a catabolic state than other longer lasting sources of protein.  It is better than nothing, but certainly not a prime choice.  Make sure to couple this whey with plenty of fats to slow down gastric emptying and make your heavy whey consumption more effective. If nothing else, don't eat purely whey protein before bed.  That may be the worst option you have.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 1, 2004)

I try to keep the protein shakes to a minimum. Even post workout when I take in my whey skake I also have a huge egg white omelet.


----------



## LAM (Dec 1, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Whey is not a very good protein source for consumption all day long.  It is assimilated far too quickly by the body, and it will leave you more likely to fall into a catabolic state than other longer lasting sources of protein.



on paper that is right but in the real world I've seen several people gain LBM and lose significant body fat using whey as their main source of protein.  these people where also eating every 1.5-2 hours which would be neccessary...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> on paper that is right but in the real world I've seen several people gain LBM and lose significant body fat using whey as their main source of protein.  these people where also eating every 1.5-2 hours which would be neccessary...



Exactly.  I don't think most people are capable of eating that frequently.  Also, as I said, you need to couple your whey with a significant amount of fat to make the amino acids available at a more gradual rate.  As well, good whey does have a lot of BCAAs, which helps fight catabolism, but I still don't see it as the optimal source of protein for most people.  That's all.  It's doable, but I still see no reason to do it...


----------



## Flex (Dec 1, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Protein is not protein, you are completely wrong.[ /QUOTE]
> 
> Whatever. Works for me


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 1, 2004)

4 scoops on workout days, 2 scoops on non-workout days for me.

I agree with cp on this one that you should definitly be eating a more wide range of protein/food, but if your eating the whey on top of good clean complete protein, then "whatever works for me" is the right attitude to have.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Whatever. Works for me



As I said, I'm just nitpicking.  I understand why you do it: whey is convenient, quick, and tastey.  As well, you seem to get a decent amount of protein from other sources.  Also, you are quite big, so it has to be working for you.


----------



## Flex (Dec 2, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> "whatever works for me" is the right attitude to have.



it's also "whatever is most convienent for me" too


----------



## Flex (Dec 2, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> As I said, I'm just nitpicking.  I understand why you do it: whey is convenient, quick, and tastey.



I know you were, no probs.  

and yes, that's why i tend to go that "whey"


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 2, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> ON Choc. Mint.
> 
> like i said in another thread, it's the best i've ever had. i've been eatin' it for months, and don't ever plan on changing.



AIIIGHT!

that just so happens to be what my next tub of protein is!! no shit! last month I bought 3 tubs of ON (2x choc, 1x choc mint), first time i tried ON 100% whey, choc is nice man (so far the best whey i've used) can't wait to try the choc mint


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 2, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> on paper that is right but in the real world I've seen several people gain LBM and lose significant body fat using whey as their main source of protein.  these people where also eating every 1.5-2 hours which would be neccessary...



a double whey shake every 2 hours, lemme see that would be about 16-20 shakes a day!   

now i'm all for tryin that shit, but thats like 1.5-2 tubs of whey a week, mayb
e 6 or 7 tubs a month, and considering prices of protein over here are like double the prices in the US thats an expensive habit!


----------



## Flex (Dec 3, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> thats an expensive habit!



tell me about it  

I go through this shit WHEY too fast


----------



## MeLo (Dec 3, 2004)

flex always cracks me up


----------



## LAM (Dec 3, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> well, i don't really have a choice.



I'm right there with you Flex..I get 50% of my protein intake from whey and have for the past 20+ years. I don't have a big appetite so I use a lot of protein powders...


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 5, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> I'm right there with you Flex..I get 50% of my protein intake from whey and have for the past 20+ years. I don't have a big appetite so I use a lot of protein powders...




werd

i usually eat 4 meals a day + 2 shakes, sometimes it's 3 and 3 though


----------



## Makavelli (Dec 25, 2004)

i use chocolate flavor whey, and find it tastes real good with just water

but if i use the vanilla flavor stuff, i like to mix it with grape juice.


----------



## leg_press (Dec 27, 2004)

I personally tried GNC whey with milk before and it gave me really bad stomach cramps, so no matter how bad it tastes with water I prefer it that way.


----------



## RoeCyris (Jan 2, 2005)

i use milk. But the whey i use is flavorless so i kick in about a teaspoon (half serving) of strawberry syrup. mmmm and its not the loaded in calories. well not high enough to really mess me up as far as I'm concerned. I use to do just milk & whey but it literally made me gag and water was .... worse, lol.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2005)

I just picked up a new, much more powerful blender, and started trying to mix whey with crushed ice/water.  I've having a problem getting the mix right.  It won't blenc with straight ice, but it's kind of hit and miss at this point.  (I usually end up with way more liquid than I intended, so add more whey to balance it out.)


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 2, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I just picked up a new, much more powerful blender, and started trying to mix whey with crushed ice/water.  I've having a problem getting the mix right.  It won't blenc with straight ice, but it's kind of hit and miss at this point.  (I usually end up with way more liquid than I intended, so add more whey to balance it out.)


Try and blench some ice first...just to crush it up nice.  Add a tad of water to help it get started thena dd the whey.  Blend that and little by little just add like a tbls of water at a time until it all mixes together.

I still use water lol but I figured this was the best place to put that I have just picked up some ON pro complex.  I only use whey and water...no extra flavors or anything....I guess I grew out of that stage.  But this pro complex is awsome...so much tastier then all other wheys I've had.  Its got a ton of bcaa's, glutamine, and other enzymes in it and its not to expensive.  Just figured Id post and say the taste is awsome!


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 2, 2005)

I would like some ON Chocolate Mint.  Where can I buy it from?


Has anyone tried GROW!?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 2, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I would like some ON Chocolate Mint.  Where can I buy it from?


Any online store should have it or simply go into any vitamine shoppe and you should see it.  Cookie's n Cream is pretty kick ass to.


----------



## leg_press (Jan 3, 2005)

I've started using N Large 2, it doesn't taste very nice with water but I can live with that, haven't tried it with milk yet, the only thing that gets me is that there are all pieces of what appear to me strawberry in it. Any of you guys noticed that?


----------



## Flex (Jan 3, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I would like some ON Chocolate Mint.  Where can I buy it from?
> 
> 
> > Vitamin Shoppe


----------



## Flex (Jan 3, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Cookie's n Cream is pretty kick ass to.



EHHH  I tried this flavor, couldn't stand it. 

I've stuck with Choc. Mint for a whole year now, and don't ever plan on switching.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 3, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> EHHH  I tried this flavor, couldn't stand it.
> 
> I've stuck with Choc. Mint for a whole year now, and don't ever plan on switching.


Yea I did that for a while but I got bored of it.  Now I use designer whey and ON pro complex.  I use 2 different ones a day.  The flavors in designer are pretty good.


----------



## leg_press (Jan 3, 2005)

What is ON? where can I get it from? and does it cost alot to ship it to England???


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 3, 2005)

ON=optimum nutrition....its a brand.  I don't see why you couldn't get it shipped there.  Its cheap here in the states...not sure about where you are bud sorry.


----------



## michael74737 (Jan 3, 2005)

I used to use grapefruit juice with my whey but since I tried milk I never stoped there. Milk doesnt taste so bad if you drink it quickly plus it gives me an extra 8grams of protein per serving. May not seem like much but on workout days I drink 4 glasses of milk with whey so that an extra 32grams.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 3, 2005)

michael74737 said:
			
		

> I used to use grapefruit juice with my whey but since I tried milk I never stoped there. Milk doesnt taste so bad if you drink it quickly plus it gives me an extra 8grams of protein per serving. May not seem like much but on workout days I drink 4 glasses of milk with whey so that an extra 32grams.


Ton of extra sugar to....sucks for us endo's.....


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 4, 2005)

I cant stand to have mine (3-4 shakes daily) with water so I use 1% milk but was told that the calcium in dairy reduces or screws up the protein intake somehow....Any truth to that?


----------



## Du (Jan 4, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> I cant stand to have mine (3-4 shakes daily) with water so I use 1% milk but was told that the calcium in dairy reduces or screws up the protein intake somehow....Any truth to that?


Its the fat in milk that slows absorbtion.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 4, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Its the fat in milk that slows absorbtion.


That I knew about, but the guy at the store where I go suggested that I take ane Pro. supp with water and said it had something to do with the calcium in it...I researched but didnt find anything significant about it.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 5, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> That I knew about, but the guy at the store where I go suggested that I take ane Pro. supp with water and said it had something to do with the calcium in it...I researched but didnt find anything significant about it.



http://www.benbest.com/health/calcium.html

I came across that article, which basically says the protein interferes with the absroption of calcium, not the other way around.  It states that 1.2mg of calcium is excreted in the urine for every 1g of protein consumed.


----------



## maze (Feb 13, 2005)

Chocolote Whey w/ Organic Soy Milk here... tastes good.


----------



## j rizz (Feb 13, 2005)

I used to take ON 100% whey protien choc. flavor with water and it was so-so.. so i went to buy some more at GNC and they were out of it.  so instead i got the ON pro complex and i went i made a shake and drank it and was like damn this tastes good...what flavor is it. fucking rocky road is DAMN good.. it tastes like a protien smor'e..


----------



## MorteSubite (Feb 13, 2005)

Used to go for water since I was stupid and thought the casein in milk would mess up the intake of whey (since casein is slow acting and whey is fast acting).

I've been mixing All the Whey's Vanilla with skim milk for pre and post workout shakes. It tastes good (a bit too sweet, imo), though it clumps a lot more than the previous protein I was using AST VP2 (vanilla flavor). Thankfully, All the Whey is a ton cheaper


----------



## shaw23 (Feb 13, 2005)

I use milk, I think it tastes better and gives me some extra protein, and the way my schedule works I drink it about an hour before I workout.


I have heard that a body can only use a certain amount of protein each meal towards rebuilding muscle, and any extra is either used for energy or is passed out of the body, I was just wondering the truth to this.

~Shaw


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 13, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> I cant stand to have mine (3-4 shakes daily) with water so I use 1% milk but was told that the calcium in dairy reduces or screws up the protein intake somehow....Any truth to that?


Damn 3-4 crazy....you are crazy lol.

Yea the fats in milk slow the absorbtion of protein down.....and pimp said it right with the proteins lowing the calcium absorbtion down.

Don't neglect your calciumt though...thats the foundation of muscle growth when you break it down to the sarcomeres and myosin/actin.  The cross bridges and actin depend on calcium to bind to the myosin via calcium and such.  To lazy to put it truelly scientific but don't neglect calcium lol.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2005)

I lik using the Hoods low carb FF milk...good protien, low sugars, no fat.  And since its in a shake, all I care about is texture, not the taste.  What more could a girl ask for?


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Feb 15, 2005)

High quality H20


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 8, 2005)

I had to reply here in the Calcium thread.  No fat milk? try Powdered Milk. It works great in shakes... in sauces and when cold...just plain.  You will develop a taste for it with no problems.  Also, i read how important  Calcium is for the body and that it actually helps "break down fat particles" getting ready to flush those fat cells out of the body.  Good to know, stuff!!   So...i drink more Calcium now!!  and i like Powdered Milk just fine.  No fat in Milk is good.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 8, 2005)

i prefer milk


----------



## Exordus (Mar 8, 2005)

2% Milk for me.  Can't stand skim.


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 9, 2005)

That's Ok, some choose 2 drink it straight from the Cow!  It's ALL good!!!  My better half buys it by the Carton...i buy by the box. 


__________________
guess I'm a Cheap date!!!


----------



## KentDog (Mar 10, 2005)

I have started to drink 2-3 protein shakes a day.  I will drink one right when I wake up with MILK, and another with MILK right before bed.  I will drink another with WATER right after lifting workouts.  I definately prefer the taste of my shakes with MILK (I use skim).  In fact, I look forward to my daily morning shake as soon as I wake up.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 13, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> i usually mix mine with water cause i'm at the gym and there is nothing around, but it makes me sick to my stomach; however, when i mix it with milk the upset stomach thing goes away.



samething with me. i always have the worst stomach ache after training 
and talking a shake with water afterward. I kinda feel that way eating after 
training with anything though


----------



## sabre81 (Mar 13, 2005)

i posted on the first page of this post that i mix with milk, well i have now switched to water.


----------



## Island Roots (May 15, 2005)

I use water before and after workouts, then at bedtime.  All other times I mix my whey with milk.


----------



## Arrhar!! (May 16, 2005)

3 glasses of milk with 2 scoops whey before bed.
1 glasses of milk with 3 scoops whey in the morning.
1 glasses of tap water with 5 scoops whey post workout.

2 scoops of whey with 1 glass of mik every 2 hours.
at the end of the day, 30 scoops of whey + 1.5 gallon of milk.


----------



## Island Roots (May 16, 2005)

Arrhar!! said:
			
		

> 3 glasses of milk with 2 scoops whey before bed.
> 1 glasses of milk with 3 scoops whey in the morning.
> 1 glasses of tap water with 5 scoops whey post workout.
> 
> ...


 Umm, just how big are your scoops of whey?  My scoop is about 30g (23g protein).

 I can't fathom that you take that much protein if your scoop is the same or similiar in quantity to mine.  You'd be going through a 5lb container of protein powder every few days.


----------



## Arrhar!! (May 17, 2005)

i bought a fucking huge 20kg bulk


----------



## Arrhar!! (May 17, 2005)

that's right baby, 20kg of whey in a HUGE giant bag.


----------



## Island Roots (May 17, 2005)

So how much of each scoop is actually protein?  Not all of it is protein.


----------



## XcelKrush (May 19, 2005)

Thats around 1000 grams a day.... 

Anyways if you guys dont like the taste of whey with water, try adding a packet of splenda to it.  It doesnt taste as good milk still but the sick watered down taste is gone.


----------



## DICE (May 20, 2005)

skim milk , 2 scoops vanilla, low fat yogurt for tha flavor. Tastes great. Use one of those hand held mixmaster things and blends up in like 20 seconds. Rinse out the cup and its all good until 2 hours later.keep it all beside the sink , easy easy.


----------



## artem1985il (Jun 9, 2005)

Milk all the way - adds protein


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

I use mudd.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2005)

The other guy on these forums... "godhand"...?

Swears he ejaculates into his shake mix, and adds human breast milk he buys online...

He claims there is no substitute for the natural hormones, (made by god)
and he's added 30lbs to his bench!?


----------



## GFR (Jun 13, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> The other guy on these forums... "godhand"...?
> 
> Swears he ejaculates into his shake mix, and adds human breast milk he buys online...
> 
> ...


----------



## musclepump (Jun 13, 2005)

Going to need a lot more than 30 lbs to make it worth it


----------



## Island Roots (Jun 19, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Going to need a lot more than 30 lbs to make it worth it


 Hahaha no kidding


----------



## pyro (Jun 25, 2005)

Anyone explain to me:

why drinking milk with whey at night is not the best choice for bulking?
Milk slows down the digestion of the whey which is why is preferred throughout at night. Since you're sleeping and will not need the protein for energy...I been using fat-free milk and all along i thought it was the best choice.


----------



## chris2489 (Jun 26, 2005)

I mix mine with sugar free fruit punch.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 27, 2005)

pyro said:
			
		

> Anyone explain to me:
> 
> why drinking milk with whey at night is not the best choice for bulking?
> Milk slows down the digestion of the whey which is why is preferred throughout at night. Since you're sleeping and will not need the protein for energy...I been using fat-free milk and all along i thought it was the best choice.


The reason why you want a slow digesting protein isn't just for the energy - it is to give you a supply of amino acids should your body require them.

Milk is also great at night - But milk, contrary to popular belief, will not delay the digestion of the whey to any appreciable extent... so you do want to combine it with something slower to digest - and the whey is not your best source of protein for this. The reason being is that whey is a rapidly digesting protein so it will quickly be absorbed. 

Something like milk, cottage cheese and a healthy fat such as walnuts would give you a great mixture.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 27, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Something like, cottage cheese


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 2, 2005)

Milk AND water

With water on waking (so the protein can be absorbed ASAP).

other times with milk.


----------



## dihsui (Aug 12, 2005)

I mix my protein shakes along with soy milk (lactose intolerant) and water


----------



## Addiction (Aug 16, 2005)

Try using orange juice with your shakes. (Vanilla and Strawberry) Tastes pretty damn good!! Use milk if your bulking....


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't drink protein shakes... I eat chicken breasts instead


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 1, 2005)

excellent stuff once again emma.  Water most of the time with MRP's.  I think I am gonna do some milk for a while. I like to keep it different.  

Dont really care about the taste.

 I just throw it down cause I know it is good for me.

 I would eat shit if it was good for my body...


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 2, 2005)

Always water


----------



## palam (Dec 3, 2005)

I use 4 scoops of N LARGE and 12 oz of milk... btw, what do you guys think of N-Large?


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 3, 2005)

Always milk so far... I've tried it with water and it made me want to puke.... Although, when I start cutting it may be necessary.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 3, 2005)

water always.

emma, it actually surprises me that you're not eating more before training.


----------



## Hlanderr (Dec 4, 2005)

i cant use milk..... im not fully lactose intolerant, but if i take 2 shakes a day with 2 cups of milk each i would end up losing it..... really blows cause im trying to gain weight
im really not picky at all with taste, and ill throw just about any shake down (havnt found one that i dont mind), but i think shakes taste fine with water!
And I take ON whey too.... double choclate for the win!

that with some oats and natural peanut butter.... GIMME DAT


----------



## Hlanderr (Dec 4, 2005)

im kinda tempted to see what its like with juice... it can go TERRIBLY wrong or could be TERRIBLY delicious.... i like my odds
grapefruit juice and double choclate for the win


----------



## MACCA (Dec 4, 2005)

skimmed milk, tried water yuuuuk


----------



## thajeepster (Dec 22, 2005)

half and half here, 8oz milk, and 8oz water. They are just too thin with water only.

although alot of the time its just not practical to carry a jug of milk around with you.  has anyone ever used skim milk powder?  That way you can just have a baggie of powder and a shaker and all you need is a source of water.  Does it have the same taste/consistency?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 22, 2005)

thajeepster said:
			
		

> has anyone ever used skim milk powder?  That way you can just have a baggie of powder and a shaker and all you need is a source of water.  Does it have the same taste/consistency?


I use powder all the time as I take my shake with me to the gym (I head to work from the gym).

I find it is actually a little sweeter than real milk and works just as well...

It doesn't have as much benefit as real milk (the drying process effects the electrolyte restorative properties and a few other things) but it is certainly very acceptable as a substitute.

I am not sure how available it is over in America, but in Australia you can also get little UHT (long life/shelf milk) cartons. You don't need to refrigerate them so they can just be stored and carried around where needed.

Over here you can get little 125ml cartons, as well as 200ml, 250ml, 500ml and 1 L serves (They are available near the skim milk powder in the supermarket..). So if you could find them you could get yourself a few of these and they would easily fit into a gym bag or locker.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2005)

Always water.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 22, 2005)

Thunder said:
			
		

> Always water.


copycat


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> copycat



Parrot


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 22, 2005)

Thunder said:
			
		

> Parrot


next time you're gonna call me a name, put a smiley face next to it. 

BULLY...


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> next time you're gonna call me a name, put a smiley face next to it.
> 
> BULLY...


----------



## thajeepster (Dec 23, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I use powder all the time as I take my shake with me to the gym (I head to work from the gym).
> 
> I find it is actually a little sweeter than real milk and works just as well...
> 
> ...



sounds good, yeah we have those as well, its called parmalat or something.  Ill have to look into it. thanks for the reply.


----------



## thajeepster (Dec 30, 2005)

update, nonfat dry milk and whey in a shaker was great, just add water, nice and creamy.  Perfect staple.


----------



## john3356 (Feb 13, 2006)

"skimmed milk, tried water yuuuuk"

agreed..water makes all shakes taste disgusting...
skimmed milk makes it taste nice and has a low fat content.
(which is always good)


----------



## leykis1o1 (Feb 27, 2006)

i mix mine with egg whites only, no water, no milk just 8 pumps of egg whites..100% protein no liguid filler


----------



## Randy (Feb 27, 2006)

Every protein shake I ever had tasted nasty with water... 
Definately Milk for me


----------



## leykis1o1 (Feb 28, 2006)

8 pumps of egg whites, no water, no milk ..that makes a 100% protein shake. no liquid filler..just protein


----------



## Young Gun (Mar 1, 2006)

there are obvious benefits of mixing with water over milk.

1. Many people without realizing 1 way or another are lactose intolerant and a quality whey product will attempt to mirror the amino acid profile of the human body to ensure optimal uptake and synthesis. Milk alters the amino profile.
2. Milk obviously affects the instant availability of whey PWO this is a terrible idea due to its casein content.

Water is the way forward.

Since when did bodybuilders care about taste. I have 1.5 scoops whey 4 egg whites (pasturised) and 50 g oats.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 2, 2006)

Young Gun said:
			
		

> 2. Milk obviously affects the instant availability of whey PWO this is a terrible idea due to its casein content.
> 
> Water is the way forward.
> 
> Since when did bodybuilders care about taste. I have 1.5 scoops whey 4 egg whites (pasturised) and 50 g oats.


You might want to re-think casein PWO... see here... And while you are at it - re-think the raw egg whites too... 

Oh... And you might want to think about changing the ratio of carb/protein as well...


----------



## Young Gun (Mar 3, 2006)

Good read Emma thanks. Very conclusive. I disagree pretty strongly with the need for an insulin spike post workout though unless you have done a considerable amount of cardio vascular exercise. 

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=4090 Its a link from my own board from the UK. Most of the arguments advanced are Bobo's/Redspy's.

As far as my protein carb split care to enlighten me? Aside from the body cannot digest that amount of protein rhetoric. I agree the science is seemingly conclusive but real life results for me personally don't follow.

As far as raw egg whites I posted this in another thread I was under the impression pasturized egg whites can be 100% bio available. to be honest after reading the above link I'm sure you will disprove me


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2006)

I like my protein shake with some iced cold coffee cubes or Sugar free syrup and water..


----------



## leg_press (Apr 2, 2006)

If im @ work I just pound one scoop of ON whey with water and be done with it when Im @ home I have ON whey with milk and a banana blended together.


----------



## SinOrSlim (Dec 20, 2011)

For a bunch of great protein shake recipes check out Low Carb, Keto , Paleo Diet Recipes | Nutrition Tips and click on the "shakes" tab on the home page!


----------



## wheresmypants (Dec 21, 2011)

always water

I like to chug my protein shake, and chugging milk is a no-no


----------



## crackerjackbuff (Dec 21, 2011)

milk unless i have a shake on the go then i will just add water


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 21, 2011)

Tha Don said:


> poll question is: which do you mix your whey protein with?
> 
> and my second question to the experts in the forum is which is better? - bear in mind i'm bulking, and i have my protein shakes in the morning, before workout and before bed (excluding PWO)
> 
> ...




Each has their positives and negatives. you are bulking, milk=more calories so why would you use water and cut the calories?

water+protein=cutting/lactose and tol./dont like milk
milk+protein=bulking/more steady rate of aminos from milk casein
juice+protein=morning/post workout to replenish glycogen faster


----------



## collins (Dec 21, 2011)

shits nasty with water  use skim milk


----------



## Ted Shred (Dec 21, 2011)

1/2 and 1/2.  Don't even know why, just a habit.


----------



## bigger biceps (Dec 21, 2011)

Water for me but juice with protein powder???

I take whey concetrate when I wake up and whey isolate before and after workout. Again whey concentrate or a high protein meal before going to bed.


----------



## rippedmanlet (Dec 23, 2011)

I was using milk but switched to water, might switch bAck to milk for extra calories


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

H20


----------



## ExLe (Dec 23, 2011)

Shake durring the day-with milk

My post workout shake- with water/dex


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 24, 2011)

Milk


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Dec 24, 2011)

I use water but, I don't think milk is a bad choice for bulking, I use water for my no carb no sugar local protein!


----------



## fit4life (Jan 8, 2012)

use water or juice thru day to get into bloodstream faster, use milk at night b4 bed so it can give a slow release of protiens thru the night.

Fit


----------



## Dath (Jan 9, 2012)

2 scoops myogenix and water in morning.
Same at mid-day
If I do have one at night almond milk instead with protein. Usually cottage cheese at night.


On a bulk diet
Water in A.m
Full fat vitamin D milk for the other two shakes.


----------



## kboy (Jan 9, 2012)

Milk makes it too thick and make me feel blotted. I mix mine with water and cold coffee and then add ice..


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 9, 2012)

Water most of the time. Every so often mixed with milk for a treat.


----------



## Big G (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning: Whey/Water (+muesli)
Pre-WO: Whey & 50:50 Milk:Water (+nuts)
Post-WO: CytoGainer (Mmm!!)
Bed: Casein/Water + 1/2scoop whey.

Currently cutting though. More milk when bulking.


----------



## jstagich97 (Jan 10, 2012)

Morning : 2 scoops whey / water
Pre-WO : 2 scoops jack3d / 10oz water
Post WO : 2 scoops whey / orange gatorade or snapple / banana
Depending on flavor of protein, post workout sometimes yoohoo and peanut butter


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 10, 2012)

95% of the time water, 4% milk, 1% juice =)


----------



## skinnyd (Jan 10, 2012)

1 cup no sugar added soy milk 1/2 cup cottage cheese 2 tbl spoons almond butter frozen fruit.

about 31 grams protein


----------



## Bonesaw (Jan 10, 2012)

~20 oz of whole milk
2x scoops of whey
1/2 cup of shredded oats
~1.5 tsp of olive oils
2x spoons of peanut butter
1 squeeze of herseys syrup 

Liquid reese's cup


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 18, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> ~20 oz of whole milk
> 2x scoops of whey
> 1/2 cup of shredded oats
> ~1.5 tsp of olive oils
> ...



I like minus the oil. My peanut butter got enuff oils


----------



## CanadianStrength (Jan 18, 2012)

If your bulking go with milk. I have also started mixing with egg whites. Doesn't sound all that tasty but give it a thicker consistency so more like a milkshake.


----------



## CanadianStrength (Jan 18, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> ~20 oz of whole milk
> 2x scoops of whey
> 1/2 cup of shredded oats
> ~1.5 tsp of olive oils
> ...



This sounds fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 29, 2012)

I like milk as it adds protein and milk is casien protein so its great for a thru out the day protein and prebed drink.


----------



## squigader (Jan 29, 2012)

Milk. A tall glass of milk will add 10g of protein! If you have good brand of whey that mixes well and you have it blended, it can taste almost like a milkshake!


----------



## fienelarinsare (Jan 31, 2012)

just water


----------



## poohiron (Feb 1, 2012)

Milk should be good to go since lactose components (galactose and glucose) are aldehyde sugars and cause immediate rises in BG/insulin. I would avoid ketone sugars such fructose PW. Unless you are experimenting with CKD.

I like milk anyway.


----------



## Alda (Feb 10, 2012)

Skim milk


----------



## birket (Feb 10, 2012)

i think water is better.


----------



## mooner (Feb 15, 2012)

milk should be better,it can help the body to absorb protein.


----------



## Soviet (Feb 16, 2012)

either or pretty much. u can do half water/ half milk even


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 16, 2012)

MILK...I mean WTF!!

If you add a little cinnamon either tastes great.


----------



## henryforde (Feb 23, 2012)

Just water for me!


----------



## wilcoxa (Feb 23, 2012)

I mix mine with milk, it seems to mix better, and I could use the extra dairy. I think it tastes better with milk as well for some reason.


----------



## Ellien (Feb 23, 2012)

i choose milk.


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Tomn (Feb 25, 2012)

often with milk


----------



## Imortalee (Feb 26, 2012)

Water mostly unless I'm Feeling a shake, then skim milk + ice cubes blended


----------



## Gibson23 (Mar 6, 2012)

milk if bulking


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 9, 2012)

I think it all depends on your goals.  If your first starting out and are at a higher bf% (I would say over 20%) then definitely stay away from dairy and stop trying to bulk until you can get your body fat to a respectable level.  When you are at the point where you feel your bf% is low enough, which should be under 12% IMO, then you are able to get away with a lot more as long as the rest of your diet is satisfactory (for bodybuilding purposes).  

Personally, I use water regardless of my bf% because like everyone else in this forum I'm OCD when it comes to diet and workouts.  Some people don't care if your fuel tastes awful as long as it produces the results you are after and I am one of those people.  Hell, I would probably eat dog shit if someone could convince me it made me more anabolic.


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 12, 2012)

*Soy..Almond*

I like using Almond or Soy milk, unsweetened. Low in carbs ( and all calories). Blended it mixes well and tastes good. I stay away from dairy as much as possible. But I love it.

U can add all sorts of flavoring to spice it up, or even natural sweeteners...Xylitol or stevia. Xmas time I use more Nutmeg..lol


----------



## 32bulkcycle (Mar 12, 2012)

I go with root beer or egg nog


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 12, 2012)

Root Beer? Hmmm what do u use for the flavoring?  With the nutmeg it boils down to Egg Nog and a bunch of flavors i tested, lol


----------



## CG (Mar 12, 2012)

not voting, i do milk at times, juice at others.. all depends on time of day, whats available and what my caloric intake has been


----------

